# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  Розыгрыш торта.. или аукцион наоборот

## Львовна

_Розыгрыш торта.. или аукцион наоборот_ - от дуэта Д.Евочки

_Вместе с первыми кусочками свадебного тортика самые удачливые гости праздника получат уникальные и эксклюзивные презенты, приготовленные заботливыми руками новобрачных. А вот что для этого придется сделать  почетным свидетелям и гостям- внутри._

[img]http://*********ru/9596888.jpg[/img]

КОЛИЧЕСТВО УЧАСТНИКОВ: весь зал

РЕКВИЗИТ: минимальный

ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление, очень подробный текстовый файл.

ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ: 15 мин.

СТОИМОСТЬ: 800

КАРТА ВИЗА СБЕРБАНК: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

Вик_тори_я (05.05.2016), дюймовка (04.05.2016), Окрыленная (04.05.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (04.05.2016), Ураган (04.05.2016)

----------


## Ураган

Приобрела и не жалею.Теперь и этот момент будет проходить достойно,динамично.Девочки преогромнейшие вам спасибо.

----------

Львовна (05.05.2016), Татьянка (05.05.2016)

----------


## katyakotkot

Вот, пока я добралась до компа меня опередили. Девочки,  :Laie 54: , как говорится снимаю шляпу перед вашим талантом!!! Это шедевр :Tender: !!! Хочу его только себе :Blush2: . Ну где же свадьбы???? Как только появится возможность возьму не думая, все просто как всегда, но при этом весело, динамично, занят весь зал. В общем :Ok:

----------

Львовна (05.05.2016), Татьянка (05.05.2016), Ураган (06.05.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*Ураган*, *katyakotkot*, Девочки, дорогие!!!! Ура-ура! Спасибо огромнейшее за отзывы! Так классно, что вам по душе и эта наша штучка! Пользуйтесь с удовольствием! :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  Вот прям танцую от радости :Party:

----------

Татьянка (05.05.2016)

----------

